# Yahoo! Fixed My Hummer



## wookie (Apr 27, 2009)

I'd noticed that my hummer had lost the positive click when you pulled the crown to set the time or correct the date, you could still do both but it was a fiddle to say the least, I've had this on mechanicals before and mostly it was a problem with the set lever spring being bent/broke/not secured or not connecting with the nipple on the set lever, I believe I asked Paul (silverhawk) some time back if this was the likely cause and he agreed that it sounded like that would be the case although he had not seen them jump of the nipple too often in the past, I've put off the job for a while now because these movements scare the life out of me to be honest but could no longer stand the faulty crown/stem problem so today I took the plunge.

First of all I put new blades in the screwdrivers I was planning to use, then made sure I'd be left alone for a few hours. Once the case back was removed I set about removing the oscillator module then the stem and finally the case clamps, Once the movement was out of the case I popped the hands and dial off and set about removing the plate that secures the date ring, Once this was off I could see that the spring had indeed popped off of its nipple so I fixed that and started to rebuild, it was at this point I noticed that the date jumper did not seem to have a spring to tension it, I was sure I had seen one through a small window in the date guard so I assumed it must have gone walkies, I then spent 20 minutes looking for it before I realised it was still attached to the guard Grrrr! The rebuild went smoothly after this until after getting everything back in place I noticed a small bit off fluff/hair was on the dial, F~*k!! So back off with the module, clamps etc. and finally put it all back together again.

I now have a nice positive click again and she's running nicely, not much of a repair I grant you but I'm as happy as can be with getting it done without breaking anything

Here she is running on my wrist again.

wook


----------



## dobra (Aug 20, 2009)

Niot a hair! Amazing how a bit of hair or a piece of fluff escapes the eye, until too late. Very nice job though wookie!

Mike


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Well done Wookie! :thumbsup:


----------



## wookie (Apr 27, 2009)

Cheers for the thumbs up chaps, is my disassembly method sound Paul? are there any expert tips you can give to an at best hobby tinkerer like myself.

wook


----------



## Barreti (Apr 18, 2008)

Amazing. I don't know how you had the nerve. Especially when it come to the hands and dial.

Nice to hear of another hummer still Hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm ing away.


----------



## wookie (Apr 27, 2009)

Barreti said:


> Amazing. I don't know how you had the nerve. Especially when it come to the hands and dial.
> 
> Nice to hear of another hummer still Hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm ing away.


Hi

It was more a matter of being short of funds to pay a pro than nerve to be honest, the hands and dial were the job I was worried about least as I have tinkered with many traditional mechanicals in the past.

I've just checked the f300's timekeeping and it's not gained or lost anything since the rebuild, amazing technology IMHO

wook


----------



## PC-Magician (Apr 29, 2013)

Well done, no end to your talents.

Hope you PC build went ok.

Jon


----------



## wookie (Apr 27, 2009)

PC-Magician said:


> Well done, no end to your talents.
> 
> Hope you PC build went ok.
> 
> Jon


Yep all good on the pc, overclocked it 25% with no real effect on temps and had it stress testing for a couple of days without error so should be more than good enough for my brothers web surfing and a bit of gaming, I now keep a look out for old dumped pc's in case they have those plastic leg thingies you sent me :thumbup: as they are pretty easy to snap if you're not careful.

wook


----------

